# __Best Action? ? ? ?



## bayrunner (Feb 19, 2005)

Hey Guys___ Just curios about a few things, if you were to compare single action vs: double vs" auto (glock) as far as dependability and able to withstand normal ware and tare and an occasional dropping in the river or sand or any other incident that can happen in an outdoor setting that would render your firearm inoperable. WHICH action would you choose and why? ? ? Now mind you this is a woods defense gun( 2 & 4 legged ) The biggest critter you might deal with be be blk.bear(250-400lbs.)_____ THANKS BAYRUNNER


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

For woods defense I would take a .44 mag revolver, single or double action really comes down to a matter of preference. I can't shoot double action pull worth a damn anyway so I would probably carry one of my Ruger Black Hawks.

If you are dead set on a semi auto either a 10mm or a good stout .45 ACP handload is your best bet. I prefer a single action platform in a semi auto.

:sniper:


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

For the woods only not a gun that would ever be carried "in town", I second a ruger black hawk in either 44mag or 45 colt. For my way of thinking, this is a cary a lot gun, it may take some game from time to time, small and large. I would cut the barrel down to 5 inches, keep the adjustable sights. I like a cross draw hoster that is high and close to the body. The western type hosters are ok for short trips, but when hunting or woods roaming they don't work well for me. A single action is simple and strong. I cary a semi auto for personal daily cary, but clips can and bo take a set and reliabilty issues can come up. No springs are under pressure on a single action with it loaded and ready for action in the hoster. A semi auto has pressure on the clip springs and can also have some tension on the hammer and fireing pin and "stuff" dependig on what kind of gun it is. A glock with one in the tube would be one of those. I love my glocks, and they have never faild to perform when asked, but a 44 or 45 can be loaded from mild to wild and everything will work. Most of the semi's will need to be loaded to "normal" power leverl for everything to work right. Take the 44 or 45, and you can have a load for snakes, small game, and elk/moose loads and the gun will function with all of then only needing some sight adjustments. Depending on what you want to spend, a relover is the way to go.


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 9, 2006)

Er, regarding the "set" of the springs, have you heard about the WWII Colt? It seems some gunwriter found a Colt for sale by a widow who said her husband brought it home from the war. He loaded it up with one in the pipe, set the safety, and put it in a drawer where it sat for more than fifty years. So the guy buys it (late '90s i think), takes it to the range, flicks off the safety and sends eight .45 slugs downrange without a hitch.

I know it only counts for the one instance, not all autos, but maybe the "setting" of springs isn't all that big of a deal?


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I would go with a S&W 629 .44 mag with a 5 or 6in barrel. Stainless steel double action revolver.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

You won't find a easier or more reliable handgun to get into action than a Ruger single action. Add to that it is available in some outstanding "bear buster" calibers and the availability of premium ammo for same. If you want something that is going to work first time, every time, without question, that's the way to go. Good shooting, Burl


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

*Single actions hands down! I suggest the Ruger Blackhawk in 45 Colt using at least 300 grain hard cast bullets, no reason required it's proven. I currently use a Freedom Arms, Premier grade model 83, 454 Casull with 6" barrel using 335 grain hard cast gas checked hand loads.

Happy shooting,
OneShotOneKill*


----------



## Bubba w/a 45/70 (Jul 31, 2006)

I would tend to go with the revolver ideals also. They are about as foolproof as you can get with a handgun.

If you are set on going with the auto; get the Glock in .10mm and start handloading for it. The energy factors from the 10mm are greater than the .45 auto. (don't jump too hard on me either; I'm a .45 auto fan) And don't worry about the "springset" issues brought up. Auto's mags are much better than they are let on to be. I had a Glock 36 that would have the mags fully loaded for months on end with no noticable effects on the functioning. That 36 was the ONLY .45 auto that I ever owned that didn't have a FTF, FTE, or any of those problems. I made it do it once, just to see if I could make it: severe limp wristing of the pistol finally induced a FTE. Even my 1991A1 cannot say that.


----------

